# Lathe Assistance - need to make decision



## suefox51 (Feb 28, 2015)

So, I currently have the Apprentice Midi Lathe - it's okay, but slipping a lot and looking to upgrade.
Been reading reviews and the top picks seem to be the Delta 46-460 and the Rikon 70-220VSR.
I know this topic has been pretty much covered here, but, please, one more round of replies and suggestions will be more than greatly appreciated!

Sue


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 28, 2015)

I have a Delta 46-460
It is more then you need for pens.  HOWEVER, if you want to turn other things, I feel it is the best.  Big enough for bowls and goblets.  Wonderfull for ease of operation.

While there are several lathes in the shop......this is the one I use the most.  You won't be sorry with this lathe.

My opinion and a buck will get you a cup of cheap coffee.


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 28, 2015)

I have neither but have used the delta midi. Solid machine! You can do a lot on it.

I have looked at the Rikon at Woodcraft. Have used a Rikon mini. The Rikon Midi seems to be made solid, runs well, And finished nicely....when you run your hands over it, you don't find sharp edges, etc. One big plus is that the banjo takes a larger tool rest post as I remember. A heavier tool rest means less vibration. It has wider bed rails too.
Both are well worth looking at unless you want to kick it up more. Do get the variable speed. The reverse is nice too.


----------



## suefox51 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the input - I hope to turn more than pens in the future since I just retired and will have lots of time for turning!
Any thoughts on a table for the lathe? with wheels, without wheels, etc.?


----------



## thewishman (Feb 28, 2015)

I have the Delta and love it. I would buy another if it died.


----------



## suefox51 (Feb 28, 2015)

Chris: Thanks for the input - I've heard some horror stories about service with the Delta - have you had any issues?


----------



## thewishman (Feb 28, 2015)

I had to replace the on/off switch last year, after several years of pretty heavy use. Ordered the part from Delta and replaced it. It went well, no issues.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 28, 2015)

Sue - I'll comment to your other question here as well.  

I think any if these three will probably serve you well - the delta, bigger rikon and jet 1221.

For me, many stories of people waiting months for parts et with delta knocks it out.  Others will disagree.  Delta as a company seems off their game, but they made a really good lathe.  

The new rikon has all the same features and capacity at at least $100 less than the jet when they are in sale (more if the jets not on sale.  

I've not used the rikon so I can't say for sure what it's like.  

However, for me, I'd probably buy the jet again over the rikon.    Why?  Same features basically.  I think the jet has probably the best belt change and tensioning system of the others and an automotive belt.   Also the beefiness of the ways and lathe overall.  

Also dozens and dozens of pretty much totally satisfied users of the jet.  

The only small issues I have are the paint job
Quality and the knob being a little loose, but that can be addressed as well. 

I suspect people will be happy with the rikon too and think it will likely be a solid choice as well. 

If you can possibly see any or all of them in person, please do. 

At the end of the day don't stress it too much!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 28, 2015)

thewishman said:


> I had to replace the on/off switch last year, after several years of pretty heavy use. Ordered the part from Delta and replaced it. It went well, no issues.



Hopefully that's a good indication that things are back on track with the parts concerns.


----------



## low_48 (Feb 28, 2015)

Too many horror stories about Delta. I bought the 46-460 when they had a rebate. After 6 months without getting the rebate check, I started making comments on their Facebook page. I had it in 2 weeks. They aren't providing parts for a lot of their machines, pretty sure they still have a problem. Rikon or Jet would be my choice for new. I've known of 3 Jet 1642 that have been purchased used for $1000 or less in the last year. One for my woodturning club, another for my friend, and I'm scheduled to get one for me this Thursday. They don't come around often, but worth waiting for a used one if you are not in a hurry.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 28, 2015)

As with any tool and the lathe is no exception, you will get a bum one. But the key to a good company is the customer service. For my money I have 2 jet lathes and would buy another without question. They are a proven player in the midi lathe and larger lathe arena. As I mentioned in the other thread that you posted in, if money is no object then here is the midi lathe you want. It sure would be for me.:biggrin:

1224 Lathe - the MIGHTY midi lathe!


----------



## TonyL (Feb 28, 2015)

Jet and Powermatic just started their sale. I think 15% off. I have a Jet 1221. Got into this about mid-March last year during the sale. I don't have any experience with any other lathe. I have not had a problem, but I may be lucky. Good luck with your decision and enjoy many decades of happy turning. I do like being able to call Jet and have a technician help me. Maybe the other guys have the same customer service.  I don't know.


----------



## Leviblue (Mar 1, 2015)

I have two lathes, Jet 1221VS and the Delta 46-460. I have no regrets with either and have used the Delta for about 3 years. Its still my go to lathe, probably because the controls are on the left. I don't have to change hands holding the cutting tool to turn it off or change speed.   I've not had an issue so I have no experience with customer service. Out of owning and using around 12 different lathes, these are the two I settled on.  YMMV.


----------



## jallan (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Sue,
I just bought the Rikon 70-220VSR which was on sale for $50.00 off at woodcraft. Like the features and Rikon  cust. service and tech support can't be beat.


----------



## 3855 (Mar 1, 2015)

Last summer I was in the market for a new lathe (my first) and after a lot of research settled on a JET 1642.  My thinking is you can do little projects on a big lathe but you can't do big projects on a small lathe. 

I caught a bit of a deal on a floor model and have not regretted it.  Flawless performance so far.  The variable speed, reverse direction at the flick of a switch is very handy.  I would buy another.


----------



## tpuskar (Mar 1, 2015)

*Delta Lathe*

I have the Delta for about 15 months and I love it.  Big enouch for 10" platters but sensitive enough for pens.  I have a lot of other Delta products and have never had problems with parts or services.  I'd but another.


----------



## KenV (Mar 1, 2015)

Sue =  get as big and as heavy as you can afford.   

You can turn small on a larger lathe, and the heavier provides more mass for dampen vibrations.

We are blessed with a wide range of excellent lathes.  Do try any you are considering and be sure it fits your style and approach to turning.   I have a big one and a little one (1014).  There are a lot of difference in how you turn the same thing on the different lathes.


----------



## Robert57 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have the Rikon 70-100, for 2 months now, love it, quiet, no vibration, does great, easy access to the belt for speed changes. I am a beginner turner, read the reviews on it, bought it on sale. Great lil machine.
My wife just ordered me the 70-220vsr for an anniversary present, now I will have 2 Rikons to use, believe she has a lot of turning projects for me, just haven't told me yet.
Read lots of good and satisfied reviews on both lathes, hope this helps you.
Robert


----------



## ossaguy (Mar 1, 2015)

I have had pretty good luck with my 46-460.It did have the variable speed mechanism go out on it,and luckily was replaced under warranty right at the transition point between ok parts support and not.

The only negative to me was there is more side slop play in the tailstock than I like.I've read many times over others having the same observation.

I'm interested in the new lathe that Barry Gross highlighted on FB from his Arizona Silhouettes site of the new one from Colt ( The drill bit people ) it's German made,and he thinks it will be a real contender as soon as it's for sale.you can dial it down to zero rpms even,pretty neat.Here's a link...           http://arizonasilhouette.com/blog/ 

Steve


----------



## csr67 (Mar 1, 2015)

Robert57 said:


> I have the Rikon 70-100, for 2 months now, love it, quiet, no vibration, does great, easy access to the belt for speed changes. I am a beginner turner, read the reviews on it, bought it on sale. Great lil machine.
> My wife just ordered me the 70-220vsr for an anniversary present, now I will have 2 Rikons to use, believe she has a lot of turning projects for me, just haven't told me yet.
> Read lots of good and satisfied reviews on both lathes, hope this helps you.
> Robert



+1. I could not be happier with my recently acquired Rikon 70-100. For $399 at Woodcraft, I think it was worth every penny.


----------



## suefox51 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, quite a few responses and thoughts - I like have the speed control on the left as it is more intuitive for me to reach that way - yet, don't want to have any service hassles - I can get a Delta 46-460 with the stand for $779.00 delivered - is that a good deal and should I go for it, or keep researching?


----------



## KenV (Mar 1, 2015)

Amazon is selling the Jet for $100 less delivered  (presuming you have Prime)



Product Details


JET JWL-1221VS 12-Inch by 21-Inch Variable Speed Wood Lathe
by Jet



$679.99


Only 17 left in stock - order soon.



More Buying Choices


----------



## wyone (Mar 1, 2015)

Um.... I just did a quick web search on that model and you can get it at:

Home Depot delivered to the store $610.94

Delta 12-1/2 in. Midi-Lathe Variable Speed Wood Lathe-46-460 - The Home Depot

Of CPO delivered to your house for $629

Delta 46-460 12-1-2 in. Variable-Speed Midi Lathe

Or through Amazon..  not sure of the shipping but if you have Amazon Prime I know it is free.  $610

http://www.amazon.com/Delta-Industr...8&qid=1425251028&sr=8-1&keywords=delta+46+460

Might be worth looking more in depth for better pricing


----------



## suefox51 (Mar 1, 2015)

The price I got was with the stand also - guess I need to "window shop" some more for price!


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 2, 2015)

I have had a Rikon 70-100 for the last 7 years and it has been a wonderful machine.  Rikon customer service is great and I think Rikon tools are very well made.  I also have the new 14" Rikon bandsaw and a Rikon drill press.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 5, 2015)

Sue,
I don't know how much you're looking to spend, or what your needs are... I've never run a Delta or a Rikon... both my lathes are Jets and I've had excellent service out of both of them.  I've also had better than average service from the Jet Technicians when I had problems I couldn't solve... I run an older 1014 and an 8 year old 1442 with the Reeves unit... I don't recommend the Reeves unit if you can get the EVS... although mine has been a work horse, I've replaced the pulley system twice so far.  

I do have two other tools in my shop that are Deltas, my band saw and my table saw... the table saw is a smaller portable, but adequate for what I do... only issue I've ever had is the rocker switch has gone out... the switch was mounted on the inside of the saw and even though it's a closed box, it fills with saw dust and has to be cleaned periodically... the last time it jammed in the open position, so I now plug into an external switched power strip and haven't bothered to turn the saw over and pull the switch yet.... the band saw is a 14" free standing saw that I've adapted a 6" riser from Grizzly to fit, so I have 12" in the throat... can't fault it for anything. 

All this is to recommend you go for the largest lathe that will fit your budget and space.  Another option might be the Nova... it's made in New Zealand and has a good reputation and I've heard good service techs.  I was actually looking to buy the Nova when I got my Jet 1442, but the price was better on the Jet.


----------

